# Siblings Fined 13K for Wildlife poaching



## spooky (Jan 9, 2011)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/11/17/3069019.htm

*Published On:* -
*Source:* ABC NEWS

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Smithers (Jan 9, 2011)

Great they got caught and lets hope it was the first time (I doubt it) but only 13G's is a bit of a joke when they probably have made that ten times over already if they got caught with 50 animals in one hit.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 9, 2011)

i think a little jail time as well would have been appropriate, like smithers said $13K is nothing considering what theyve probably made,...


----------



## Splitmore (Jan 9, 2011)

i think this story is fish and chip wrapping now, been done to death on here over the last few months


----------



## Danish (Jan 9, 2011)

It has been done to death,
ged rid of this thread!!!!!


----------



## Sel (Jan 9, 2011)

Danish said:


> It has been done to death,
> ged rid of this thread!!!!!


 
Why? Are you the only person on the planet? Pfft
Ive never seen this story..


----------



## KaylaLouise (Jan 9, 2011)

me either


----------



## RHCP1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Danish said:


> It has been done to death,
> ged rid of this thread!!!!!


 
wasn't that last year sometime......old news is new news again


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jan 10, 2011)

First I have heard of it....


----------

